# How do disable root access in cyanogenmod 9?



## cessna784 (Oct 29, 2011)

Would really appreciate if anyone can provide me this information.


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you want to disable root access all together or just a certain app? Next question, and not meaning to sound douchey, but why do you want it disabled?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cessna784 (Oct 29, 2011)

ncdub said:


> Do you want to disable root access all together or just a certain app? Next question, and not meaning to sound douchey, but why do you want it disabled?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


You are on the right for asking, there is this app through bright house networks to watch tv in Android that is detecting that the device is rooted. Pain on the butt but if you can let me know how to do I'll really appreciate it if it is possible.


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

Settings>Developer Options>Root Access

If you don't have this option update to a newer nightly build.


----------



## cessna784 (Oct 29, 2011)

Syxx said:


> Settings>Developer Options>Root Access
> 
> If you don't have this option update to a newer nightly build.


Sir I thank you for your assistance.


----------



## cessna784 (Oct 29, 2011)

i don't have the option for the root access and I have the latest touchpad build. I went directly to settings developer options, and I don't see anything in regards root access.


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

Is it not the third item under Developer options?


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have this option too. What nightly are you running?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

